# Warn 2500 lb Cable Removal



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey Guys

I am wanting to remove my winch cable and replace it with new. It has a few kinks and broken strands. I tried removing it but for the life of me can't seem to accomplish it. I know there is a key lock or wedge in there but can't seem to get it out. I tried using as punch that was a little smaller than the cable but I can't get the thing to break free. Am I doing semething wrong? Any suggestions? Thanks for the help.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's been a while since I've done mine but I don't remember a wedge or anything like that in there. I think the cable goes through the spool then your make a sharp bend and stick it back in right next to where it came out of. I think I had to punch directly on the end of the cable.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You are both partially correct. The cable goes through the drum, a metal puck is on the cable, and then the cable feeds back through. The puck is there to keep the cable from pulling back through the drum. Just keep wiggling the cable while pushing it through and it will come out.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It's been several years since I've had to do mine I just remember it didn't come apart like I thought it did and I had a helluva time getting it out. Now that I'm thinking a little clearer (I don't think any explaination's needed, LOL) I cut the cable off flush with a dremel where it first enters the drum, sprayed that point with penetrating oil and let it sit overnight. Came back the next day and hit the end of the cable with a pin punch and it popped right out.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I took mine apart a month ago and there was a little wedge thingy in there,I just used a screw driver and it popped out,when i put the new cable on I just put it through the little slot and made a sharp bend in the cable,had no problems as of yet.


----------

